# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Go Pro -Do It Yourself

## surfniels

Habe ein bisschen in der Werkstatt gebastelt  um einen neuen winkel fr go-pro Aufnahmen zu erstellen
Hier ist was dabei raus kam:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=jB9WgxFv5EA

Fr eine anleitung, bitte  hier vorbeschauen: http://surfniels.blogspot.dk/

----------


## jojo

Schickes Ding, ist aber weniger fr Windsurfen geeignet - wegen Helm und Reichweite des rotierenden Auslegers. Hab es beim Mountainbiken ausprobiert, da funktioniert es ziemlich gut.

Bauanleitung, Bilder und Videos:
http://www.fullface.de/filmen-fotogr...m-20130418.htm
http://www.fullface.de/filmen-fotogr...m-20130425.htm

Beim SUPen und Wellenreiten knnte es funktionieren... Helm ist dabei aber auch immer zu sehen.

----------


## surfniels

Ich werde es demnchst mit dem SUP und bei leichterem wind  mit windsurf material ( race ) ausprobieren und dann zurck melden...

----------


## Slatekelly

ist cool hast du echt gut gemacht!! respekt

----------

